# Wie viel Watt leistet euer Netzteil?



## PCGH_Aleco (25. Oktober 2017)

Moin Leute!

Mich würde interessieren, wie viel Watt euer aktuell verbautes Netzteil leistet. 

Viele haben mehrere PCs (und damit wahrscheinlich auch mehrere Netzteile), deswegen gebt bitte nur die Power des am meisten verwendeten Geräts an.

Lieben Gruß
Aleco


----------



## Jimiblu (25. Oktober 2017)

[x] 500 Watt.

Naja, das steht zumindest auf dem Etikett, was es wirklich leistet...wahrscheinlich mehr --> E10 500 Watt


----------



## teachmeluv (25. Oktober 2017)

Ein hier im Forum gekauftes bQ Dark Power Pro 10 mit 550 Watt. Laut Rechnung noch 2 Jahre Garantie, also noch 2 Jahre Ruhe


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. Oktober 2017)

400 Watt, reicht für meinen PC gut aus, Reserven für irgendwelche Sperenzchen gibt's aber nur wenig.


----------



## RRe36 (25. Oktober 2017)

[x] 850W
Die paar Euro mehr hab ich dann doch vor ca. drei Jahren in ein E10-850W CM investiert und ich hab lieber zu viel Reserven als zu wenig


----------



## Ion (25. Oktober 2017)

550W


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab tatsächlich immer noch ein (viel zu großes) DPP11 850W drin. Die 550er Variante würde zwar problemlos reichen, das 850er ist aber noch das Relikt aus SLI-Zeiten wo ich aufgrund der dickeren Plattform damals das 850er statt dem leistungsmäßig sicher reichenden 750er genommen hatte. Und so lange es läuft... läufts.


----------



## amdahl (25. Oktober 2017)

Nur gut dass es keine Netzteile gibt die 1001W leisten. Deren Besitzer wüssten sonst nicht wofür sie abstimmen sollen. *SCNR
Bei exakt 250W fällt die Wahl genau so schwer.


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Oktober 2017)

600 Watt Pure Power 10 CM


----------



## LastManStanding (25. Oktober 2017)

jo 750 Watt Dark Power Pro 11 wesentlich überdimensioniert, wegen SLI was ich mal Betrieb... ( ich suche ja noch jemanden der mir ne 980Ti zusätzlich für 200€ überlässt^^)
Aber da der Lüfter/ Lager-Defekt ist und BeQuiet sich nicht im stande fühlt mir einen 135mm Silent Wing 3 zukommen zu lassen, denn mit 140mm müsste ich Bohren...! Werde ich wohl bei Zeiten auf ein 650 Watt wechseln


----------



## onlygaming (25. Oktober 2017)

Be Quiet Pure Power L8 600W, seit 2014 im Rechner, damals zusammen mit einem 2500K und GTX 660, warte nur noch auf den Release des E11 und dann kommt mir das ins Haus.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2017)

480W. Aber in den nächsten PC kommt ein Be Quiet Straight Power E10 600W. Da ich gerne mehr Reserven habe und die Effizienz noch besser ist (bei 40-60% Auslastung).
Es sollte nicht zu klein aber auch nicht zu groß sein.


----------



## der_yappi (25. Oktober 2017)

480Watt aus einem be quiet Straight Power E9 mit Kabelmanagement


----------



## Gast201808272 (25. Oktober 2017)

Ein Seasonic 850 W Netzteil. Nur prophylaktisch, falls ich doch mal eine zweite CPU einbaue. Momentan langweilt es sich wahrscheinlich noch


----------



## facehugger (25. Oktober 2017)

Ein Seasonic X660 KM³. Warum so viel Watt? Tja, mein 560er wollte unbedingt Rauchzeichen von sich geben...

Gruß


----------



## TheNewNow (25. Oktober 2017)

Ein Seasonic G550 mit Kabelmangement ist verbaut.


----------



## facehugger (25. Oktober 2017)

Hey, 3 User hintereinander mit nem Seasonic-Saftspender. Wer oder was ist be quiet...

Gruß


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Oktober 2017)

700w, aber aus heutiger Sicht hätten auch 550w gereicht, ich wollte jedoch ein komfortables Polster für etwaige aufrüstpläne, den verschleiß muss man natürlich auch berücksichtigen. Nein dem Wahn einiger folge ich nicht wenn sie lesen dass ein Netzteil relativ alt ist man ein neues kaufen soll, meine langjährigen praktischen Erfahrungen widersprechen diesen erlauchten Personenkreis, ich kaufe aber keine billigen Netzteile.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2017)

*[x] 501-600 Watt* *BeQuiet DPP-11 550W*, Hauptrechner  (GTX 980TI, die braucht sowas)

[. .] 401-500 Watt BeQuiet S7-450W Folding Home Rechner, (GTX 970, und das Netzteil läuft und läuft und läuft, 24/7)

[. .] unter 250 Watt Delta, Officerechner mit Pentium III, läuft seit 16 Jahren ohne Defekte


----------



## Rolk (26. Oktober 2017)

Im Hauptrechner steckt ein für mich untypisch gross dimensionierte 750W Brandgefahr. 

Corsair AX750.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (26. Oktober 2017)

Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 Watt. Das alte l8 630 Watt war zu schwach


----------



## Flautze (26. Oktober 2017)

Headcrash schrieb:


> 480W. Aber in den nächsten PC kommt ein Be Quiet Straight Power E10 600W. Da ich gerne mehr Reserven habe und die Effizienz noch besser ist (bei 40-60% Auslastung).
> Es sollte nicht zu klein aber auch nicht zu groß sein.



so wie ich das aus dem Netzteil-Forum gelesen habe steckt in dem genau dieselbe Technik (also Baugleich) wie in dem 500W, d.h. dann kann man auch gleich das 500W nehmen und ein Paar Euronen sparen. Oder halt eine Nummer höher.

[X] 400W Straight Power E10....vermisse nur das Kabelmanagement.


----------



## dreadkopp (26. Oktober 2017)

Delta DPS-600UB: 600W mit recht ordentlicher Effizienz. Nachdem ich den originalen Lüfter gegen einen Noctua Redux getauscht habe auch angenehm leise.

hängen dran: RX480, GTX 750TI, 8x8GB DDR3, E5 2660, 2 HDDs, 2 SSD, demnächst hoffentlich nen 2690, dann wird das ding aber auch ziemlich ausgereizt.


----------



## Wriddelfrumpf (26. Oktober 2017)

500 Watt


----------



## hanfi104 (26. Oktober 2017)

625W, seit bald 8 Jahren im Einsatz.


----------



## JanJake (26. Oktober 2017)

So viel wie ich dem eben abverlange! 

Es ist egal was drauf steht, wenn meine Hardware 1000W brauch und das NT für 400W spezifiziert ist, liefert es trotzdem 1000W. Ob es das aber eben aushält, ist eine andere Frage.  

Ja, ist habe mit so etwas schon Bekanntschaft gemacht!


----------



## KrHome (27. Oktober 2017)

Ein 7 Jahre altes OCZ ModXStream 600 Watt. Es läuft einfach immer weiter und weiter. DC-DC? Ist was für Mädchen!

Seit über 2 Jahren versorgt es die R9 390 mit Spannungsabweichungen im dunkelgrünen ATX-Spec Bereich und die 390 wird eh bis auf alle Zeiten meine stromhungrigste GPU gewesen sein.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe eine Flotte von Hamstern im Laufrad. Ich weiß gar nicht, was die zusammen leisten.


----------



## RetroBastler (27. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, hab ein mini-STX Board mit Laptop Netzteil.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. Oktober 2017)

BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 1000 Watt

etwas oversized aber lieber zu viel als zu wenig.
So hab ich auch Reserven für verschiedene Späße.


----------



## kmf (27. Oktober 2017)

[X] *Seasonic G-Series 550W PCGH-Edition*


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (27. Oktober 2017)

Immer noch ein ordentliches BQ E9 mit ~580W. Dieses versorgt klaglos schon seit über 5 Jahre diverse Grakas und natürlich den Rest von meiner Hardware & silent ist es noch dazu.^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. Oktober 2017)

400W - für einen FX und ein CF-Gespann erstaunlich knapp kalkuliert, aber läuft


----------



## Munin666 (27. Oktober 2017)

600W, siehe Signatur.
Weniger hätte sicher auch gereicht, aber bei einer Differenz von 3€ zum Zeitpunkt meiner Bestellung?


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Oktober 2017)

_701-800 Watt_


----------



## NCphalon (28. Oktober 2017)

Hab noch ein E9 450W, das unter Höchstlast weniger als 300W aus der Dose zieht. Limitierender Faktor ist bei mir eher die 400W USV


----------



## Gimmick (28. Oktober 2017)

Dark Power Pro 10 550 W

Erschien mir als vernünftige Grenze damals beim Kauf. Hat mich vom Kauf einer Vega Liquid abgehalten


----------



## Plutonium239 (28. Oktober 2017)

Corsair HX 850 ... seit Jahren schon ... und jetzt gut für die neue RX Vega 64 ...


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2017)

Flautze schrieb:


> so wie ich das aus dem Netzteil-Forum gelesen habe steckt in dem genau dieselbe Technik (also Baugleich) wie in dem 500W, d.h. dann kann man auch gleich das 500W nehmen und ein Paar Euronen sparen. Oder halt eine Nummer höher.


Ja ok aber die Technik ist doch nicht schlechter oder?


----------



## Kaito_Kid (28. Oktober 2017)

Hab ein be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W Netzteil und bin sehr zufrieden und ist auch mehr als ausreichend fuer mich.


----------



## meeen (28. Oktober 2017)

Bequiet Straight Power e10 CM 500W. Kabelmanagment bring nicht so viel aber irgendwie fand ich die Idee trotzdem cool. 400 Watt hätten bei meinem System auch gereicht, aber so hab ich die Option in 2 Jahren den größeren Chip zu nehmen wenn ich nur einen neue Grafikkarte brauch - wobei sich die Rx 480 jetzt schon langweilt die meiste Zeit


----------



## ltiefland (28. Oktober 2017)

Momentan habe ich ein 430 Watt Netzteil. Sobald ich eine neue Grafikkarte habe, muss ich dieses allerdings durch ein neues ersetzen, da mir die PCIe-Kabel für die Grafikkarten fehlen. Dann werden es 550 Watt sein.


----------



## marcus022 (28. Oktober 2017)

_E9 480W Straight Power_. 

Selbst mit der  GTX470  und meinem übertakteten Lynnfield völlig ausreichend. Seit der Maxwell-Chip drin werkelt ist das Netztteil überdimensioniert


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (29. Oktober 2017)

Dark Power P10 550 Watt.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (30. Oktober 2017)

BQ Dark Power Pro 850W, da mal zwei Grafikkarten in meinem System saßen.


----------



## Arrandale (30. Oktober 2017)

450W. [Corsair SF450]


----------



## TheJoGie (30. Oktober 2017)

620 Watt sind drin, größtenteils weil ältere Komponenten deutlich mehr Power benötigen, und ich dann lieber zu viele Reserven als zu wenig habe


----------



## Xyrian (30. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab aktuell ein 850W-Modell von Corsair, ausgewählt nach der Menge an verfügbaren Steckern  (Außerdem wollte ich Reserven für eine potenzielle zweite Karte)


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (30. Oktober 2017)

Corsair RM550x


----------



## Bariphone (30. Oktober 2017)

[X] 701-801W

BeQuiet Straight Power 10 800W.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (30. Oktober 2017)

be quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 550W, seit 5 Jahren.


----------



## hoschi8219 (31. Oktober 2017)

500 watt   denke aber ist zuwennig. aber system läuft


----------



## pope82 (31. Oktober 2017)

supeflower leadex 2 gold 850w. ist technisch gut, schön beleuchtet und gibt mir genug saft. bisschen leiser könnte es sein, hör ich aber wahrscheinlich nur, weil ich nen open-air-aufbau habe.


----------



## marcus022 (31. Oktober 2017)

@pope82 mir gefällt dein Gehäuse sehr. Kannte ich bis eben noch nicht. Dass das Netzteil vertikal hängt ist irgendwie auch toll. Macht echt was her.


----------



## pope82 (31. Oktober 2017)

bin mir grade nicht sicher, was du mit horizontal meinst, aber ich glaube nein.


----------



## marcus022 (31. Oktober 2017)

Nein vertikal schrieb ich  Also so das du die Unterseite sehen kannst. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das es anders nicht geht oder irre ich mich ?


----------



## matti30 (31. Oktober 2017)

Dark Power Pro 11 mit 550W. Ein sehr, sehr feines Netzteil.


----------



## ltiefland (31. Oktober 2017)

Text gelöscht


----------



## usopia (2. November 2017)

der_yappi schrieb:


> 480Watt aus einem be quiet Straight Power E9 mit Kabelmanagement



...habe das gleiche NT. Hab's mal für günstige 70 Euro ergattert, ist sehr leise, effizient und reicht für meinen PC vollkommen aus.


----------



## theTPH (3. November 2017)

760 Watt und natürlich immer voll modular


----------



## Mr.Korky (4. November 2017)

Ui mein silverstone strider ist 10 Jahre alt 
Habe aber noch keine starken vdrop auf der 12v Schiene habe mit obi multimeter 12,02bis 11,95 muss
Nich halten


----------



## Guru4GPU (4. November 2017)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> [x] 500 Watt.
> 
> Naja, das steht zumindest auf dem Etikett, was es wirklich leistet...wahrscheinlich mehr --> E10 500 Watt



Das selbe NT hab ich auch, gleich eine Woche nach dem Release gekauft (September 2014), läuft immer noch wie neu

Laut be quiet! kann es 500W dauerhaft und 550W kurzzeitig leisten, für einen i7 2600K @4,5GHz und eine GTX 980 ti @1402MHz war das aber auch nötig


----------



## Jimiblu (4. November 2017)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Das selbe NT hab ich auch, gleich eine Woche nach dem Release gekauft (September 2014), läuft immer noch wie neu
> 
> Laut be quiet! kann es 500W dauerhaft und 550W kurzzeitig leisten, für einen i7 2600K @4,5GHz und eine GTX 980 ti @1402MHz war das aber auch nötig


Kann ich so bestätigen, es ist das leiseste NT das ich je hatte, sogar leiser als das System Power 7 vorher, das absolut keine Last auszuhalten hatte [emoji14]
Mein E10 muss nur nen popeligen i5 und ne R9 390 antreiben.


----------



## Redbull0329 (4. November 2017)

Ein 525 Watt Enermax. Mit der Zahl bin ich hier wohl ein Exot


----------



## Placebo (4. November 2017)

650W
Als mein altes NT kaputt ging, musste schnell ein neues her. Und der MediaMarkt hatte leider nur sehr wenig Auswahl...


----------



## HisN (4. November 2017)

Ich hab in meinem aktuellen Rechner ein 1.2KW-Netzteil, obwohl er nur 550W aus der Dose zieht.
Ist Historisch gewachsen, und solange es nicht aufgibt, solange wird es nicht gewechselt.
Gab halt Zeiten da standen 1.3KW auf der Anzeige.

Bild von 2014

http://abload.de/img/stromverbrauch6mfig.png


----------



## CSOger (4. November 2017)

Das alte be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 850W ist raus aus der Kiste.
(Kein Crossfire mehr am laufen)
Bei ebay gabs noch 70 Euro aus Russland dafür.
Neu verbaut ist ein Corsair RM550x.


----------



## ludscha (4. November 2017)

Jetzt einer der völlig aus dem Rahmen fällt Enermax Platimax 1500 Watt  

Ja damals mit 3-way Sli und WaKü hat es gereicht  und heute volle Kanne oversized.

Wer wusste den damals schon zu GTX 480 Zeiten, das die Teile so effizient geworden sind.


----------



## cht47 (4. November 2017)

Bis vor paar Wochen noch ein Dark Power Pro mit 850W. Jetzt ein Dark Power Pro mit 650W. SLI ist ja zum Glück nicht mehr wirklich notwendig.


----------



## rackcity (4. November 2017)

DPP11 550w.


----------



## Schrotti (5. November 2017)

Ein altes Enermax Revolution

-> Enermax Revolution 87+       1000W ATX23

Super tolles NT und gerade wenn ich denn mal zocke, ist es im optimalen Leistungsgrad.


----------



## Todde (5. November 2017)

750 Watt Corsair RM 750i reicht immer, da nur Single GRAKA


----------



## Jack_Drake (5. November 2017)

Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W

Dauerleistung: 550W
Spitzenleistung: 610W 

Das verspricht zumindest der Hersteller.

Link zum Netzteil:
https://www.bequiet.com/de/powersupply/611
(Seite lädt aktuell sehr langsam)

Es versorgt folgendes:
CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-D15 
Mainboard: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger
GPU: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X
Eine SSD, 2x HDD, 4x8GB DDR4 RAM und die normalen Peripheriegeräte welche heute gehobener Standard sind.


----------



## -d11- (6. November 2017)

BQ E10 500W mit Kabelmanagement: Bin sehr zufrieden, keine Probleme und vor allem sehr leise!


----------



## PCGH_Aleco (8. November 2017)

Vielen Dank Allen, für die rege Teilnahme!

Lg,
Aleco


----------



## DaHell63 (10. November 2017)

DARK POWER PRO 11 850W


----------



## Stukow (11. November 2017)

Corsair RM650x  650 WATT


----------



## cryon1c (11. November 2017)

EVGA 850W Supernova G3.

Geile Kabelsets für ordentliches Geld, semi-passiv wenn mit einer GPU bestückt, sicher, effiizient, KURZ (ja, das ist wichtig wenn man noch ne Pumpe unten haben will damit die im Fenster sichtbar ist  ) und hat genug Leistung falls ich mal ordentlich zulegen will.

Dazu war der Preis recht gut, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Donner123 (11. November 2017)

Dark Power Pro 11 mit 550 Watt.


----------



## Apex_Predator (12. November 2017)

1Kw Dark Power Pro 11 , gestern einen 500W gebaut.


----------



## DasRegal (12. November 2017)

Corsair AX860i
Dauerleistung in Games mit hoher Auslastung: ~900W-1000W (bei 91% Effizienz)
Schaltet ab bei 1160W (bei 88% Effizienz) was also 1020W Leisuntsaufnahme der Komponenten bedeutet und eine Überbelastung von 18,6%. Nicht schlecht.


----------



## DarudeNeox (13. November 2017)

ich nenne ein 

be quiet straight power 10 600 watt 80+ Gold

mein eigen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. November 2017)

Ein Dark Power Pro 10 mit 750W. Leistet gute und leise Dienste


----------



## usernamepleasehere (14. November 2017)

In meinem Hauptrechner hockt ein Thermaltake 530W Hamburg. Das hat bei mir schon so einiges gepowert  Im Zweitrechner sitzt ein 400W FSP Netzteil, bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden.


----------



## RtZk (14. November 2017)

Ein Super Flower Platinum King 550 Watt sitzt in meinem Gehäuse


----------



## Joker (AC) (15. November 2017)

BQ E10 800 Watt uns Corsair HX1050  zum basteln ...


----------



## c0rn (23. November 2017)

E9 480W Straight Power.


----------



## the_leon (3. Januar 2018)

Aktuell: Corsair RM500X
Bald: Enermax Platimax D.F. 500w


----------



## chaotium (3. Januar 2018)

Seasonic Snowwhite 1050W


----------



## MetallSimon (3. Januar 2018)

BeQuiet Pure Power L8 430W 

versorgt einen i5 6600k und eine GTX 970


----------



## Thoddeleru (3. Januar 2018)

Be quiet Straight Power 10 CM 500 Watt

Hab's nur wegen dem CM geholt, sonst wären es vermutlich 400 Watt geworden.

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (4. Januar 2018)

Corsair AiX 1200 Watt, damals für 3 fach-SLI. Schnurrt noch bis heute…


----------



## uka (4. Januar 2018)

Damals ein Zalman ZM1250 eingebaut (1250W) das noch seinen Dienst tut. 

Wenn ich die Hardware aktualisiere werde ich es aber austauschen. Ich habe keine 3 GPU's mehr verbaut und auch keine 10 Festplatten mehr .


----------



## FussyTom (9. Januar 2018)

CoolerMaster V750


----------



## -AdmiralPain (10. Januar 2018)

Seit fast 9 Jahren leistet mir das treue Arctic Cooling Fusion 550 (550 Watt) Gesellschaft. 
Schnurrt immer noch wie ein ultra leises Kätzchen und hat jede Aufrüstung des Rechners bisher anstandslos mitgemacht. 
Auch da es damals für seine Preisklasse und Zeit sehr gut, und auch schon mit 2 x 6 Pin PCIe Steckern ausgestattet war, kann ich damit auch heute noch sehr gut leben. 
Wenn ich natürlich heute auf Grafikkarten,  die 8 Pin Stecker benötigen aufrüsten wollte, würde natürlich ein neues Netzteil fällig, aber bis dahin ist noch reichlich Zeit bei mir.  

Ich hoffe dieses treue, und in meinen Augen sehr schöne Netzteil wird mich noch einige Zeit lang begleiten (fast 9 Jahre sind für ein Netzteil schon eine immense Zeit) . Alle Netzteile die ich davor besaß waren bessere Chinakracher, die es maximal 1 Jahr mit mir ausgehalten haben.


----------



## Nonce (10. Januar 2018)

Corsair HX 750i, beim zocken mit voller Auslastung streift man schonmal die 400W Auslastung 
Wollte ein sehr effizientes Netzteil mit Messmöglichkeiten und unter ~700W gibt es da leider nichts, naja so bleibt der Lüfter wenigstens durchgehend aus.


----------



## TheTou (10. Januar 2018)

Corsair SF600, habs mir nur wegen der später einsetzenden Lüftersteuerung geholt, sonst wärs das SF450 geworden.


----------



## orca113 (10. Januar 2018)

Habe ein 11er Dark power Pro von BQ. Es ist eine 650 Watt Variante.


----------



## SilentHunter (10. Januar 2018)

Be Quiet Straight Power CM 600W .Mit der doch etwas durstigeren Fury fiel meine Wahl auf 600W mit etwas Luft für keine Ahnung was noch kommt .Mit irgendwann neuer Hardware würde vermutlich auch ein 450W - 500W reichen .


----------



## Nathenhale (10. Januar 2018)

EVGA Supernova P2 850


----------



## VikingGe (11. Januar 2018)

[X] 500W, kann meine Stimme aber nicht mehr ändern. 

Das alte Be Quiet Pure Power L8 ist nach über fünf Jahren dann doch zickig geworden und wurde durch ein Straight Power E10 ersetzt, beide natürlich mit Kabelmanagement.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Januar 2018)

[x] _501-600 Watt

Genauer gesagt 550W mit nem PCGH Bapperl drauf
_


----------



## Tilfred (12. Januar 2018)

[X] 701-800 Watt

Siehe Signatur. Ist auch ein Crossfire/SLI Überbleibsel, und vielleicht doch noch nicht obsolet.


----------



## commodore128d (13. Januar 2018)

Bei mir ists ganz unterschiedlich:

Hauptsystem -> beQuiet L10 500W
Server -> Delta 475W
Notebook -> lenovo 90W
Notebook im Dock -> lenovo 170W (überdimensioniert, aber war bei der Dock dabei  )
Testbench -> Enermax 1250W (hab ich mal geschenkt bekommen, würd ich niemals so kaufen  )
Hackintosh -> Corsair 450W
Selbstbau-Echo-Dot-Alexa -> PicoPSU 90W, das ganze System ist komplett passiv 

Im großen und ganzen aber dann doch meistens zwischen 400 und 500W.


----------



## ludscha (13. Januar 2018)

Änderung :

Enermax Platimax 1500 Watt heute ausgebaut und durch ein bequiet Dark Power Pro 11 850 Watt ersetzt.    

Und ne ColdZero Midplate nebenbei auch noch verbaut im 900D .


----------



## JustReaz (14. Januar 2018)

550 Watt


----------



## Pu244 (15. Januar 2018)

Seasonic X460-FL

460W, passiv und erledigt seinen Dienst seit 2011


----------



## Bogo36 (15. Januar 2018)

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 650W


----------



## FussyTom (17. Januar 2018)

CoolerMaster V750!


----------



## beemer (17. Januar 2018)

[X] 401-500 Watt

BeQuiet! StraightPower 10 500W
Reicht trotz 6700k OC und GTX 1080 OC


----------



## MF13 (17. Januar 2018)

Ein Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro mit 550 Watt. Beim Netzteil spar ich nicht


----------



## Dagnarus (17. Januar 2018)

Corsair HX850i. Wirkungsgrad ca. 93% wenn das System ausgelastet ist (zieht dann knapp 500Watt).


----------



## Icuk73 (17. Januar 2018)

bequiet Straight Power 10 CM  500 W


----------



## T1me (17. Januar 2018)

Habe ein 4 Jahre altes System Power 7 450W an dem Zurzeit ein OC'ed 8600K und ne undervoltete 1070 dran hängt, so sollten selbst unter syntethischer Vollast nur ein paar Reserven vorhanden sein.


----------



## Rolk (17. Januar 2018)

T1me schrieb:


> Habe ein 4 Jahre altes System Power 7 450W an dem Zurzeit ein OC'ed 8600K und ne undervoltete 1070 dran hängt, so sollten selbst unter syntethischer Vollast nur ein paar Reserven vorhanden sein.



Du hast hier gerade einigen Leuten Kopfschmerzen verursacht.


----------



## JanJake (18. Januar 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Du hast hier gerade einigen Leuten Kopfschmerzen verursacht.



Nö wieso? Muss doch jeder selber wissen was er im PC hat. Und wenn der kram abraucht, ist eben das gemecker fehl am Platz. 

Mir ist nämlich schon einmal ein NT flöten gegangen. Aber zum Glück nichts weiteres, seid dem nutze ich auch nur noch Markennetzteile, aber nicht unbedingt BeQuiet, ein Cougar oder Corsair tut es auch. Je nach Anwendung eben! 

Für einen Office PC reicht ein kleines Corsair mit 400W locker aus und macht keine Probleme. Habe ich aber 2 1080Ti + 7980XE und sonst was (übertrieben gesagt) würde ich niemals ein 50€ 1000W No- Name NT dahinter klatschen.


----------



## MD61 (18. Januar 2018)

Corsair RM1000i 1000 Watt


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (18. Januar 2018)

Cooler Master V550 mit 550 Watt. Das Netzteil ist schön kurz und damit gut für mein mATX-Gehäuse.


----------



## Silers (18. Januar 2018)

Es hat 400 Watt ich belaste es aber nur mit 100 xD


----------



## LastManStanding (18. Januar 2018)

PCGH_Aleco schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> Mich würde interessieren, wie viel Watt euer aktuell verbautes Netzteil leistet.
> 
> ...



Deine Statistik ist voll fürn Eimer- Ausfolgendem Grund: Ich habe Heute als Retoure ein 850W statt 750W bekommen. Abgestimmt habe ich aber mit 750W also ist mein 750Watt "selbst" wie durchzauberhand zu einem 850W geworden und schon ist deine Statistik falsch -Oder gehts hier nicht um Mich? Aso! ich dachte!

Also Dark Power Pro 11 [X] 850Watt


----------



## iRcK91 (18. Januar 2018)

Hab mir grad ein Corsair RM 650 X gegönnt.


----------



## xyyyx (5. März 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hab tatsächlich immer noch ein (viel zu großes) DPP11 850W drin. Die 550er Variante würde zwar problemlos reichen, das 850er ist aber noch das Relikt aus SLI-Zeiten wo ich aufgrund der dickeren Plattform damals das 850er statt dem leistungsmäßig sicher reichenden 750er genommen hatte. Und so lange es läuft... läufts.


Ich hab noch ein altes BeQuiet BQT 730 Gold eingebaut. So viel wäre auch nicht nötig, aber in Zeiten superteurer Grafikkarten hab ich mir überlegt noch eine 2. MSI Gtx 960 Gaming 4G einzubauen um die Zeit bis zur Preisnormalisierung zu überbrücken. Da ist dann das 730W Netzteil wieder Gold wert😜


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. März 2018)

> in Zeiten superteurer Grafikkarten hab ich mir überlegt noch eine 2. MSI  Gtx 960 Gaming 4G einzubauen um die Zeit bis zur Preisnormalisierung zu  überbrücken.


Na ich weiß nicht, ob es das wirklich wert ist...

Vram-menge wird nicht addiert beziehungsweise verdoppelt;
Keine doppelte Leistung, da dabei immer Leistung flöten geht, je nach Spiel mehr oder weniger;
der Treiber und das Spiel müssen für das jeweilige Spiel auf Multi-GPU angepasst sein, sonst könntest du im schlimmsten Fall sogar weniger Leistung als eine Karte erhalten;
die Hauptplatine muss genug Lanes liefern und eine potente CPU vorhanden sein, wenn dem nicht so ist wird es abstrus;
die Kühlung muss im gesamten PC stark sein, vor allem Gehäuselüfter und Grafikkartenkühler, auf jedenfall erhöht sich die Geräuschkulisse;
Mikroruckler gibt es noch immer, auch wenn manche unempfindliche Zeitgenossen dies nicht merken können oder gar gegenteiliges berichten.

Also ich habe eine Meinung, für mich wäre es dies nicht wert.


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (6. März 2018)

Dark Power Pro 11 650 Watt


----------



## FetterKasten (6. März 2018)

Dark Power Pro 7 mit 450 Watt


----------



## Wriddelfrumpf (6. März 2018)

500 Watt ist irgentein Coolermaster. Bei mir würde ein 300 Watt glaube ich auch ausreichen


----------



## Hoegaardener (6. März 2018)

EVGA 1000W SuperNova Platinum. Wie auch andere hier im Thread - 1000W ist zu viel fuer mich, ein Relikt aus Zeiten wenn ich 2x 980ti SLI hatte....ist aber ein sehr leises und Energieeffizientes Teil, deshalb bleibt es.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (6. März 2018)

[×]  be quiet! Straight Power 10 500 W


----------



## Headhunter93 (6. März 2018)

[x] 501-600W | be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W
Sollte eigentlich ganz gut passen und reicht noch immer vollkommen aus um die GTX 970 zu befeuern 

Hat in 19 Tagen Geburtstag und wird 5 Jahre alt


----------



## onlygaming (6. März 2018)

[×] be quiet! Straight Power 11 550 W


----------



## dergunia (6. März 2018)

[x] be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P11 550W

reicht für alles was da ist


----------



## -Atlanter- (7. März 2018)

[x] be quiet! Straight Power E8 500Watt

Leistet problemlos seinen Dienst seit 7-8 Jahren. Voraussichtlich wird dieses jedoch unter anderem durch etwas Moderneres ersetzen.


----------



## malawu (8. März 2018)

Ein be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 mit 550 Watt. Ich nage jedoch an der Leistungsgrenze vom Netzteil. Also mehr sollte nicht mehr dazu kommen ^^


----------



## joylancer (8. März 2018)

1000W 
Corsair HX1000i leistet treue Dienste


----------



## Stern1710 (9. März 2018)

550 Watt elektrischer Leistung aus einem Dark Power P10
Eigentlich total überdimensioniert, weil ich mit 400W genauso gut klarkommen würde, aber ich wollte unbedingt die beste Technik im Jahre 2013 (ist das mittlerweile lange her)


----------



## GEChun (10. März 2018)

Dark Power Pro 10 / 1000W

Vielleicht ein paar W zu viel, aber dafür mehr als genügend Reserven für SLI.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. März 2018)

Bitfenix Whisper 850W - P/L-Tipp schlechthin mit Multi-Rail und dazu schön leise


----------



## Gohrbi (14. März 2018)

[x] Super Flower Golden Green Modular 700W  lautlos und das seit 5 Jahren und hat sicher noch Reserven.


----------



## IICARUS (14. März 2018)

[x] be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P11 550W.
Reich für mein Rechner mit nur einer Grafikkarte aus.

CPU und GPU sind bei mir auch leicht übertaktet.


----------



## aloha84 (14. März 2018)

Bq Dark Power P8 650 Watt.
Altes Netzteil, alte Plattform.....aber solange es läuft alles top.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (14. März 2018)

Die meiste Zeit leistet mein Netzteil < 60Watt


----------



## whatever93 (17. März 2018)

400 von be quiet qualität top selbst mit vega und overclocked ryzen kein problem.


----------



## Donny85 (18. März 2018)

Dark Power Pro 10 750 Watt


----------



## Torben456 (18. März 2018)

430 Watt, noch nen altes L7, aber es was es soll


----------



## xyyyx (3. Mai 2018)

I7 7700k mit Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH, 3x Corsair 140 HD RGB Lüfter und 4 120HD RGB Lüfter im Obsidian 450d Gehäuse. Kühlung ist also kein Problem. Bei der SLI Unterstützung geb ich dir schon Recht, deshalb mal schauen ob sich die VEGA 64 Preisen weiter nach unten entwickeln.


----------



## eXquisite (3. Mai 2018)

Altes 750W DPP10 für zwei 7970ger  im Crossfire im Bastelrechner und 400W PurePower im normalen Rechner.


----------



## Sorenhuhn (3. Mai 2018)

Coolermaster 750v. Bisher bin ich immer gut mit so nem corsair 550 Watt gefahren, die Vega 64 hats dann aber nicht mehr gepackt (war kein Singlerail) :>


----------



## Basti1988 (4. Mai 2018)

be quiet! Power Zone 1000W... der AMD FX Series FX-9590 (5,35 GHz) und 2x 3GB Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X Windforce im Crossfire brauchen etwas Saft... :S

Eine dritte R9 280X hat das Netzteil dann nicht mehr geschafft


----------



## Tech (8. Mai 2018)

Auch hier würde ich gern meine Auswahl wegen Aufrüstung ändern. Das E10 500W ist in den Zweitrechner umgezogen.
Den Hauptrechner versorgt nun ein E11 750W. Ja, es ist überdimensioniert. Aber es hat wegen eines Kratzers weniger als als die 550W Variante gekostet.


----------



## whatever93 (10. Mai 2018)

Najah mein pc schluckt 235 watt im durchschnitt also nur ein 350 watt.


----------



## Teamworks (10. Mai 2018)

[X] Über 1001W

Derzeit mit leicht überdimensionierten 1200W im Haupt-PC unterwegs, aber das hab ich damals von meinem alten 850W-Netzteil auch gedacht^^
Die kleine Kiste sollte ein 650W-Netzteil haben.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. Mai 2018)

Wie viel Saft zieht dein PC unter last, hast du ein Messgerät?


----------



## Dynamitarde (13. Mai 2018)

Habe mir heute ein Dark Power PRO 11 850 Watt gegönnt .


----------



## Illuminatus17 (13. Mai 2018)

500W, reicht vollkommen, würde mir heutzutage keins mehr über 500W kaufen.


----------



## minyita (27. Mai 2018)

Habe ein Focus Plus Platinum 650W.
Habe einen 7700K (übertaktet auf 4.8 GHz), eine GTX 1060 6GB und insgesamt 4 Drives (Tendenz steigend) verbaut.
Das 550W hätte vermutlich auch gereicht, habe mir aber in Hinblick auf ein GraKa Update in einigen Jahren a la GTX 1080/Vega dann zur Sicherheit doch mal das 650W Netzteil verbaut - wobei auch da vermutlich 600W ausreichend wären, gabs aber nicht, also 650W gekauft, und freue mich über genügend Luft nach oben  Außerdem hatte das 650W 8 Sataanschlüsse, das 550W nur 6, und da ich einige Laufwerke hab plus Fan/Ledcontroller war das bisschen knapp, und auf Adapter/Splitter hatte ich keine Lust, macht das Kabelmanagement nur noch schwieriger.


----------



## Donny85 (14. Juni 2018)

Dark Power PRO 10 750 Watt


----------



## SabertoothX6 (15. Juni 2018)

Habe derzeit ein Corsiar RM650i verbaut. Mittlerweile schon das dritte, da es bisher immer mal geknallt hat. Durch die super Garantie gabs bisher immer ein neues


----------



## onlygaming (15. Juni 2018)

SabertoothX6 schrieb:


> Habe derzeit ein Corsiar RM650i verbaut. Mittlerweile schon das dritte, da es bisher immer mal geknallt hat. Durch die super Garantie gabs bisher immer ein neues



Und du hast keine Angst das es dir deine Hardware zerreißt?


----------



## pope82 (15. Juni 2018)

Illuminatus17 schrieb:


> 500W, reicht vollkommen, würde mir heutzutage keins mehr über 500W kaufen.



das ist ein guter rat. außer man braucht ein netzteil mit mehr als 500W.....


----------



## RyzA (15. Juni 2018)

Be Straight Power E11 550W


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (16. Juni 2018)

SabertoothX6 schrieb:


> Habe derzeit ein Corsiar RM650i verbaut. Mittlerweile schon das dritte, da es bisher immer mal geknallt hat. Durch die super Garantie gabs bisher immer ein neues



Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass es vielleicht ein nicht ganz so gutes Netzteil ist?
Es ist doch viel stressfreier, sich einmal ein vernünftiges Netzteil zu kaufen, welches dann auch ein paar Jahre hält.


----------



## FortuneHunter (17. Juni 2018)

Dark Power Pro 11 650 Watt. Hab es als Ersatz für das Dark Power Pro 10 650 Watt erhalten das ein paar Wochen nach dem Einbau Eingangsseitig einen Kurzen hatte (Montagsmodell).


----------



## addicTix (17. Juni 2018)

650 Watt


----------



## orca113 (17. Juni 2018)

Eigentlich 650 Watt DPP11. Das werde ich aber einschicken da ich ne Macke vermute.

Daher aktuell 580 Watt ein Thermaltake Munich


----------



## hanfi104 (17. Juni 2018)

SabertoothX6 schrieb:


> Habe derzeit ein Corsiar RM650i verbaut. Mittlerweile schon das dritte, da es bisher immer mal geknallt hat. Durch die super Garantie gabs bisher immer ein neues


Ich würde mir in die Hosen machen, wenns knallt! Es ist nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass das NT die gesamte Hardware mitnimmt.


----------



## seahawk (18. Juni 2018)

Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 650W


----------



## dj4y (18. Juni 2018)

Enermax Triathlor ECO 450W


----------



## Clay2008 (18. Juni 2018)

650 W SuperFlower Leadex II Gold. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. Juni 2018)

660 Watt Seasonic Platinum Series


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2018)

Interessant ist auch das hier im Forum häufig knapp bemessene NTs empfohlen werden, aber in dieser Umfrage die meisten Netzteile über 500W haben.

Edit: Sogar recht viele 800-1000W.


----------



## teachmeluv (19. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch das hier im Forum häufig knapp bemessene NTs empfohlen werden, aber in dieser Umfrage die meisten Netzteile über 500W haben.
> 
> Edit: Sogar recht viele 800-1000W.



Gutes Marketing der Hersteller.


----------



## amdahl (19. Juni 2018)

Do as I say, not as I do


----------



## knut123bert (19. Juni 2018)

Ich benutze noch immer seit 2009 ein Corsair Enthusiast Series TX650 650W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-650TX) Netzteil, müsste inzwischen über 30000 Betriebsstunden haben ... der Lüfter ist lauter geworden.
Schlechte Qualität oder gar Knallen kann ich nicht bestätigen.


----------



## CiD (11. Juli 2018)

*600 Watt* be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Silver


----------



## Sonmace (17. Juli 2018)

Habe erst neulich auf ein *bequit Pure Power 10 700W* aufgerüsted da VEGA64


----------



## ForceScout (18. Juli 2018)

be Quit Straight Power 10 600Watt


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2018)

Power Zone 850W

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jayd3340 (18. Juli 2018)

be Quiet Strait Power 11, 750 W


----------



## Magic94 (18. Juli 2018)

4 davon https://www.servershop24.de/kompone...xIud7DWSLtJ5kcwmWdaZzdeuT0xW-vFhoCgv8QAvD_BwE


----------

